# Background issue



## Refstripes75 (Jul 22, 2021)

I have been driving for Uber for two months. Everything was going great and then my driving application said that it needed more information for my background check. I uploaded a old copy of my license, 24 hours later it asked for it again, it did it again the next day and the next day. I logged into my state to get a copy of my license history and submitted that as well. It kept resetting after that asking me for information. I have called Uber numerous times and they said that it is the third-party, checker that they are waiting for verification. I logged into checker and my background check is complete and clear and checker emailed me stating that. I have contacted Uber every day now and they say that their background check team is still looking into it. It has been 2 1/2 weeks and it is still saying that my background check is pending. I am losing a lot of money and not sure what to do as their customer service is awful. Any ideas?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You're going to have to just continue waiting. Many, many of us have went through this or are still going through it.

Welcome to uberpeople.net.


----------



## Refstripes75 (Jul 22, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're going to have to just continue waiting. Many, many of us have went through this or are still going through it.
> 
> Welcome to uberpeople.net.


It is ridiculous. I’ve called in 13 times in the past three weeks and they can’t give me a simple answer and now I can’t even pay my rent because that did help me.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

That sucks, man. Sign up for the various delivery services so you can earn during this downtime.


----------



## Refstripes75 (Jul 22, 2021)

I was actually going to do Lyft but they said you don’t make as good of money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Refstripes75 said:


> It is ridiculous. I’ve called in 13 times in the past three weeks and they can’t give me a simple answer and now I can’t even pay my rent because that did help me.


Wait. You are relying on Uber to pay your rent? OMG


----------



## Refstripes75 (Jul 22, 2021)

No not fully……. Lol. It actually does pay for some other amenities that I enjoy I’m not that poor hahahahah.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Refstripes75 said:


> I was actually going to do Lyft but they said you don’t make as good of money.


If you depend on the gig-economy you really need to work multiple apps. And what is currently happening to you is why.

Uber used to put me on 30 minute timeouts for not accepting rides. I called that "Lyft time" and simply turned off the Uber app and turned on the Lyft app and continued driving. Both Uber and Lyft are paying incentives to get drivers on the road. So while Lyft certainly does earn me less, their incentives currently being offerd might make it worth it to drive for them until you're active on Uber again. I'd check into it. And of course there is always delivery.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Refstripes75 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for two months. Everything was going great and then my driving application said that it needed more information for my background check. I uploaded a old copy of my license, 24 hours later it asked for it again, it did it again the next day and the next day. I logged into my state to get a copy of my license history and submitted that as well. It kept resetting after that asking me for information. I have called Uber numerous times and they said that it is the third-party, checker that they are waiting for verification. I logged into checker and my background check is complete and clear and checker emailed me stating that. I have contacted Uber every day now and they say that their background check team is still looking into it. It has been 2 1/2 weeks and it is still saying that my background check is pending. I am losing a lot of money and not sure what to do as their customer service is awful. Any ideas?


Same boat.
Uber sent my background check with my outdated license.
I called Checkr and they cleared my report.
Even though my license is approved in the app, Uber deactivated me.
The "team" has been "escalating" for two months now so just stop calling and don't waste your time.

I could probably go to a hub and get it fixed but I'm in no rush. Do you have a hub near you? They are usually pretty good at fixing issues in person and It's a completely different experience than Prateesh P. Phone Support.

Multiple apps are key.


----------



## Feghali (Aug 2, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Same boat.
> Uber sent my background check with my outdated license.
> I called Checkr and they cleared my report.
> Even though my license is approved in the app, Uber deactivated me.
> ...


I have been driving with uber for 7 1/2 years I have done 7560 rides. I have the same problem as you. started 3 1/2 month ago I have a clean background and uber keep telling me that they are waiting for the background check to clear. I'm still waiting but I'm about to lose my car, I can't pay the payment of $850 a month plus my commercial insurance of $700 a month anymore without working. I'm about to lose everything I worked for. the pandemic covid 19 did not take me down completely, I think Uber is going to do it and put me out of business completely.


----------



## Feghali (Aug 2, 2021)

Refstripes75 said:


> It is ridiculous. I’ve called in 13 times in the past three weeks and they can’t give me a simple answer and now I can’t even pay my rent because that did help me.


I have been driving with uber for 7 1/2 years I have done 7560 rides. I have the same problem as you. started 3 1/2 month ago I have a clean background and uber keep telling me that they are waiting for the background check to clear. I'm still waiting but I'm about to lose my car, I can't pay the payment of $850 a month plus my commercial insurance of $700 a month anymore without working. I'm about to lose everything I worked for. the pandemic covid 19 did not take me down completely, I think Uber is going to do it and put me out of business completely.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

My background check took two days. I did call up Lyft and when they suggested it might take longer I reminded them I am the top driver in my area and I can drive for the competition. 
It helps when you have a proven track record of making money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Feghali said:


> I have been driving with uber for 7 1/2 years I have done 7560 rides. I have the same problem as you. started 3 1/2 month ago I have a clean background and uber keep telling me that they are waiting for the background check to clear. I'm still waiting but I'm about to lose my car, I can't pay the payment of $850 a month plus my commercial insurance of $700 a month anymore without working. I'm about to lose everything I worked for. the pandemic covid 19 did not take me down completely, I think Uber is going to do it and put me out of business completely.


Yup that's how they do ... Targeting weak and poor individuals for fun .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Refstripes75 said:


> It has been 2 1/2 weeks and it is still saying that my background check is pending. I am losing a lot of money and not sure what to do


Don’t feel bad… many drivers lose a lot of money _driving_ for Uber. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JetSkiJeff (May 24, 2021)

You said ... "*I uploaded a old copy of my license*" was your "Old License" Expired ? if so, that could be your issue? I was just notified last week that my Driver License is expiring within 1 month and need to upload the new one. I uploaded the New License via the app after seeing the message that was sent to my inbox.. in about 10 minutes I received another message in my inbox that my New Driver Lic was approved and all was good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don’t feel bad… many drivers lose a lot of money _driving_ for Uber. 🤷‍♂️


It might be a little money for you for a NFG ( New F'in guy) drivers on Uber Platform but Taxi cab corps promises you'll make $ 1500 a week ( take home ) if you are driving 40+ hours GARRANTEE. And funny thing is that they are actually very flexible .
They don't chase / stalking you like Uber by sending trip requests from undercover Uber Disciplinary riders and create dramas , interrogations, false ratings, subordinate you .
Just got a options of you really feel like make money for rents and meat on a table every day .https://www.businessinsider.com/e-hailing-taxis-curb-increasing-faster-than-uber-lyft-nyc-2021-8


----------



## Feghali (Aug 2, 2021)

Refstripes75 said:


> I have been driving for Uber for two months. Everything was going great and then my driving application said that it needed more information for my background check. I uploaded a old copy of my license, 24 hours later it asked for it again, it did it again the next day and the next day. I logged into my state to get a copy of my license history and submitted that as well. It kept resetting after that asking me for information. I have called Uber numerous times and they said that it is the third-party, checker that they are waiting for verification. I logged into checker and my background check is complete and clear and checker emailed me stating that. I have contacted Uber every day now and they say that their background check team is still looking into it. It has been 2 1/2 weeks and it is still saying that my background check is pending. I am losing a lot of money and not sure what to do as their customer service is awful. Any ideas?


I had the same issue, I was out of work for little over 2 months before they fixed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Feghali said:


> I had the same issue, I was out of work for little over 2 months before they fixed it.


 No straight headed companies takes 2 month for Background checks . Klazy ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Why yellow cabs are (again) your best bet in New York City - The Points Guy


Surge pricing and lack of drivers remain an issue for Uber and Lyft users




thepointsguy.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

For those about to Rock I salute you ...


----------



## S[email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

They sent you a massage?
Did you tip?

.


----------



## Feghali (Aug 2, 2021)

It Took over 2 1/2 months for me to get my background check approved. And now they keep rejecting my insurance for the pass two weeks, and it seems like I will be going through the same thing with the insurance form like I did with the background check, it is one thing after another with the document approval, after seven and a half years working for them with over 7500 rides completed, it is a headache and frustrated, I feel like the people that are working for Uber are getting paid by the competitor companies to prevent Uber drivers from working. If you are thinking to depend on this job to pay your bills and survive, you are wrong my friend. this is only a side job, they can put out of work in a second for no reason, and two- three month later they'll tell you sorry it was a computer error. be prepared.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Seems like UBER PR lurking around here . Trying to change it's stances then spreading different stuff they were asking to drivers here .
I remember 3 years ago they were begging drivers to be full time drivers .they told me strongly when I'm wasting time with other job you could make more money with Uber ! Like that . Now they realized they don't need to match up so close riders anymore and made space for riders fare increase they wants to cut off saturated drivers amount . 
Bye bye Uber PR ! Stop lying and messing peoples lives .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Refstripes75 said:


> It is ridiculous. I’ve called in 13 times in the past three weeks and they can’t give me a simple answer and now I can’t even pay my rent because that did help me.


Sorry to be the guy to deliver the bad news but aren’t you getting the message after 13 times ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> They sent you a massage?
> Did you tip?
> 
> .


I paid 5years straight 365 days of driving paying each service fees and paying UBER employees a part of about $3650 a month each rents and rabbish drug infused parties so Im certain that I'm not getting adequate services to begin with.
So, No.
Uber has been exclusively matching me up with No tipping history riders anyway . If I was making money then I do tip too .Am I wrong ? I was treated much lower than that Rohit in First degree county living expenses . So, NO. LMAO 😂👍


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

If you need a help you can discuss your issues with third party . Just like Uber smearing their real issues to the third party like county courthouse , Checker...lol 

Dictechie on Instagram might able to solve your issues in min. Ive read great reviews on YouTube comment sections .
Worth a try when nobody doing nothing to help but putting you and treating you inside of a rat's spinning wheel in a cage then stealing your precious time and money for believing what they have told you but when it was all lies.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber drivers are treated just like a barn dogs .

Uber round you up with this invisible white picket fences of arbitration agreements . Ties you up with metal chain links so called independent contractors .

Start choking by manipulating your trip requests with invisible collar and control your earnings . Many of us are literally choking till they start bleeding RED. 

Eventually , you can't even afford amenities like car washes ,any bottles of drinking water then they will send out driver discipline ( harassment) teams to cite you as a regular passengers in disguises.


Till you quit driving or end up getting killed by some criminals . put you in Bogus BG check limbo to leave you to be starved to death. Or thier business as usual made up false report deactivation or set you up to be deactivated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Drivers !?

People are already start quit driving .
Gas price are too high for each trips .
Its too dangerous to begin with .

There always no adequate solutions coming out from UBER to begin with .

They can't even digest background checks right . 

ITS OVER. 

DONT FOLLOW A 🤡 CLOWN LEADERS WHO HAS NO HEAD AND WHO DOESNT PAY. ITS SIMPLE AS THAT . 😭🤣😂👎


----------

